# Tarjeta de video



## maxdepaz (Jun 21, 2013)

Tengo un equipo antiguo que se conecta al PC a través de una tarjeta VG5 Video Frame Grabber, de 8 bits. ¿Es posible encontrar en el mercado alguna para reemplazar la VG5?


----------



## Nibitor (Jul 1, 2013)

Necesitas una Tarjeta de video PCI normal (NO PCI Express), te sirven las Trident, ATI Rage, etc, ve al mercado de segunda mano y pide una tarjeta de video PCI, hay de todos los sabores y colores, saludos.


----------



## maxdepaz (Jul 2, 2013)

Muchas gracias Nibitor. Pruebo y te comento el resultado.


----------

